# SHEBA The "Love Off My Life"



## avig (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi !
I am a New Member in this FORUM, and decided to *showoff* With My *"QUEEN OFF SHEBA"*
She is now *7 month old* .
here are some pictures of her a few as a puppy and some as an "*OLD LADY*"


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh so cute


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Firstly welcome to the mad house...

Nice Staffy btw


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

pretty lil girl, loving the jumper haha.
as i have said in many other threads, i love the black staffys.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum - nice staff too


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww!!! What a sweet looking little girl!

shes beautiful... nice girl you have there!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i really enjoyed your pictures,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww she's gorgeous


----------



## avig (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Every Body !
I'll Tell her all your compliments


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

such a pretty staff


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

She's just lovely! What a smile!!!


----------

